# tomar um ar



## 0hydra

Hay, en español, alguna expresión que sembla a las que tenemos en portugués "tomar un ar" y "respirar novos ares"?


----------



## Cainejo

Sí hay,  casi iguales: "tomar el aire" es la más usada para el caso primero. Para el segundo vale la traducción directa "respirar aires nuevos", o también "respirar aire fresco", figuradamente ambos como en portugués.


----------



## gato radioso

Orear*se.*

Seria uma ideia semelhante a arejar.

_Estoy harto de vivir en Madrid, necesito quince días de vacaciones en la playa para orearme un poco._


----------



## Carfer

Não responde à questão de Ohydra sobre a expressão espanhola, mas talvez convenha dizer que em Portugal _'tomar ar/apanhar ar'_ (a segunda, provavelmente, mais comum do que a primeira) não costumam ter artigo. '_Arejar_' é sinónimo comum delas.


----------



## Cainejo

gato radioso said:


> Orear*se.*
> Seria uma ideia semelhante a arejar.
> _Estoy harto de vivir en Madrid, necesito quince días de vacaciones en la playa para orearme un poco._



"Orearse" é um bocadinho esquisito para mim, acho mais comum "airearse". 

Alias, quem mora em Madrid agora terá de tomar o mesmo ar de sempre! (pela limitação de movimentação) (brincadeira)


----------



## gato radioso

Bom, mas agora fiquei com a dúvida se a expressão portuguesa significa realmente _"ventilarse un poco"_ que é o que precisamos fazer quando temos ficado por muito tempo num ar viciado ou estamos aborrecidos por uma situação fastidiosa ou monótona... (tipicamente o que fazemos quando tiramos uns dias de férias)... ou realmente o significado é outro, semelhante a: _"dar un giro en la vida"_. Isto é, quando alguém decide fazer mudanças, enfastiado pela monotonia: _"A ella le apetecía mucho dar un giro en su vida y de pronto decidió irse a vivir a Alemania" _


----------



## gato radioso

Cainejo said:


> "Orearse" é um bocadinho esquisito para mim, acho mais comum "airearse".
> 
> Alias, quem mora em Madrid agora terá de tomar o mesmo ar de sempre! (pela limitação de movimentação) (brincadeira)



É curioso, não estás habituado à palavra?
Há zonas onde é muito comum, diz-se muito quando estende-se ao sol a roupa recém lavada, _para que se oree bien. _
(Istó é, que fique bem limpa e arejada pelo sol e o vento)


----------



## Cainejo

gato radioso said:


> Há zonas onde é muito comum, diz-se muito quando estende-se ao sol a roupa recém lavada, _para que se oree bien. _


Aqui (Valladolid) "orear" se diz sim para roupa ou chouriços, mas não muito, e não figuradamente...



gato radioso said:


> Bom, mas agora fiquei com a dúvida se a expressão portuguesa significa realmente _"ventilarse un poco"_ que é o que precisamos fazer quando temos ficado por muito tempo num ar viciado ou estamos aborrecidos por uma situação fastidiosa ou monótona... (tipicamente o que fazemos quando tiramos uns dias de férias)... ou realmente o significado é outro, semelhante a: _"dar un giro en la vida"_. Isto é, quando alguém decide fazer mudanças, enfastiado pela monotonia: _"A ella le apetecía mucho dar un giro en su vida y de pronto decidió irse a vivir a Alemania" _



Pois é, acho que o português "respirar novos ares" tem esse significado de "dar un giro en la vida", "cambiar de aires" ou o que eu disse "respirar aires nuevos". Tem diferença com "airearse un poco", o teu "orearse" ou mesmo "que me dé el aire", que pode ser literal ou figurado. Será que "arejar-se" é usado também com esse sentido figurado?


----------



## Carfer

'_Mudar de ares_' pode ter mais do que um sentido figurado: '_mudar de vida_', _'mudar de sítio', 'mudar de ambiente', 'dedicar-se a outra coisa'. 'Arejar' _(não é pronominal) pode ser sinónimo de '_tomar/apanhar ar_' (ir respirar, sair de um local abafado), ou, figuradamente, sair de um ambiente (social, profissional, etc.) opressivo.


----------



## RodrigoFV

gato radioso said:


> Bom, mas agora fiquei com a dúvida se a expressão portuguesa significa realmente _"ventilarse un poco"_ que é o que precisamos fazer quando temos ficado por muito tempo num ar viciado ou estamos aborrecidos por uma situação fastidiosa ou monótona... (tipicamente o que fazemos quando tiramos uns dias de férias)... ou realmente o significado é outro, semelhante a: _"dar un giro en la vida"_. Isto é, quando alguém decide fazer mudanças, enfastiado pela monotonia: _"A ella le apetecía mucho dar un giro en su vida y de pronto decidió irse a vivir a Alemania" _


No Brasil, eu diria que “tomar um ar” seria a expressão usada por quem quisesse indicar que vai tirar uns dias de férias, e “respirar ares novos”, por quem anunciasse alguma mudança importante na própria vida, desde que implicasse alguma mudança de ambiente, pessoal ou profissional.


----------



## RodrigoFV

Carfer said:


> Não responde à questão de Ohydra sobre a expressão espanhola, mas talvez convenha dizer que em Portugal _'tomar ar/apanhar ar'_ (a segunda, provavelmente, mais comum do que a primeira) não costumam ter artigo. '_Arejar_' é sinónimo comum delas.


Não sei se só a mim, mas me ocorre por “tomar ar” a necessidade fisiológica de o fazer: “Tenho de tomar ar, não consigo respirar direito”.

No sentido figurado, e, claro, falando do Brasil, parece-me que sempre se usa o artigo indefinido.


----------



## 0hydra

RodrigoFV said:


> No Brasil, eu diria que “tomar um ar” seria a expressão usada por quem quisesse indicar que vai tirar uns dias de férias, e “respirar ares novos”, por quem anunciasse alguma mudança importante na própria vida, desde que implicasse alguma mudança de ambiente, pessoal ou profissional.



Simm, exatamente, perguntei uma expressão que fosse no sentido de"preciso tomar um ar/respirar novos ares, sair dessa rotina cansativa e sair de férias" ou algo assim,no sentido de precisar deixar uma situação exaustiva. 



Cainejo said:


> Sí hay,  casi iguales: "tomar el aire" es la más usada para el caso primero. Para el segundo vale la traducción directa "respirar aires nuevos", o también "respirar aire fresco", figuradamente ambos como en portugués.


muchas gracias por las expresiones, son realmente muy parecidas con las que tenemos en portugués jajaja

Obrigada pela ajuda, pessoal!


----------



## 0hydra

Cainejo said:


> Aqui (Valladolid) "orear" se diz sim para roupa ou chouriços, mas não muito, e não figuradamente...
> 
> 
> 
> Pois é, acho que o português "respirar novos ares" tem esse significado de "dar un giro en la vida", "cambiar de aires" ou o que eu disse "respirar aires nuevos". Tem diferença com "airearse un poco", o teu "orearse" ou mesmo "que me dé el aire", que pode ser literal ou figurado. Será que "arejar-se" é usado também com esse sentido figurado?


Fiquei com a mesma dúvida, se "arejar-de" também leva esse sentido figurado... se alguém souber dizer 
Já tinha ouvido "orearse" mas não me lembrei da palavra na hora, talvez pq parece muito diferente do que temos em pt. haha


----------



## olivinha

0hydra said:


> Simm, exatamente, perguntei uma expressão que fosse no sentido de"preciso tomar um ar/respirar novos ares, sair dessa rotina cansativa e sair de férias" ou algo assim,no sentido de precisar deixar uma situação exaustiva.


Tomar un respiro?


----------



## Cainejo

olivinha said:


> Tomar un respiro?


Pode ser, no sentido de descanso, pausa numa atividade ou trabalho que vai logo continuar.



0hydra said:


> Fiquei com a mesma dúvida, se "arejar-de" também leva esse sentido figurado... se alguém souber dizer





Carfer said:


> _'Arejar' _(não é pronominal) pode ser sinónimo de '_tomar/apanhar ar_' (ir respirar, sair de um local abafado), ou, figuradamente, sair de um ambiente (social, profissional, etc.) opressivo.



Aí o Carfer resolveu.

Esse "cambiar de aires" era em espanhol o termo para a indicação, muito comum, dos médicos no passado para muitas doenças (para quem pudesse...), e também "ir a tomar aires" na montanha, por exemplo (como "tomar las aguas"). Imagino que em português é o mesmo com "mudar de ares". Em escritos antigos é frequente ler sobre ares bons e ruins, e a sua influencia na saúde das povoações.


----------



## gato radioso

Não sei se vocês terão ouvido também:
_
Sacudirse las moscas..._


----------



## Carfer

Cainejo said:


> Aí o Carfer resolveu.
> 
> Imagino que em português é o mesmo com "mudar de ares".


Julgo que sim.


----------



## pkogan

Aquí en Argentina, las construcciones más habituales serían CAMBIAR DE AIRE (en singular) y TOMARSE UN RESPIRO (usando el verbo en forma pronominal).


----------



## Vichinho

Hola buenos días 
Como dicen algunos "Tomar aire" puede ser usada de forma literal --> *Me pegué en el estómago, necesito tomar aire *
Pero también puede ser usado como sinónimo de "Despejar la mente" y puede ser "Tomar aire" o "Tomas un respiro" --> *Necesito tomar aire, llevo mucho rato estudiando *
Por otro lado, No estoy seguro que tanto dependa del país pero por lo menos en Chile se usa "Tomar aire" no así "Tomar *el *aire", sin embargo ambos sin entendidos


----------



## Vichinho

0hydra said:


> Simm, exatamente, perguntei uma expressão que fosse no sentido de"preciso tomar um ar/respirar novos ares, sair dessa rotina cansativa e sair de férias" ou algo assim,no sentido de precisar deixar uma situação exaustiva.
> 
> 
> muchas gracias por las expresiones, son realmente muy parecidas con las que tenemos en portugués jajaja
> 
> Obrigada pela ajuda, pessoal!


Igual cuidado, en español no se usa la expresión "Tomar (un) aire" para cambiar de vida, rutina, etc. Si no que es usado más que nada con la intención de querer tomar un descanso, respiro, calmarse. Si dices "voy a tomar aire y me cambiaré de trabajo", no tendrá mucho sentido.

Alternativas de cambiar de rutina, lugar, trabajo
- Necesito cambiar de aguas ( suena muy antigua y en lo personal no lo esperaría de un joven)
- Necesito despejar mi vida
- Necesito cambiar de vida
- Necesito/quiero empezar una nueva vida (Me suena a muy de película) (Es muy escuchado que la gente diga, "Quiero empezar una nueva vida en... (Lugar)"
- Quiero cambiar el ritmo de las cosas
- Quiero cambiar el rumbo de mi vida (Esta es muy usada cuando estas haciendo las cosas mal, por ejemplo: Drogadicto: Necesito cambiar el rumbo de mi vida y dejar las drogas)


----------

